

Would we be more willing to participate in a discussion if it involved people we know? - tribeIn - maverick001
http://tribein.com
Guys, I need your help. In my free time I wrote up this application which enables users to create topics and discuss it with their friends. &#60;p&#62;I would spend a lot of time on reddit but rarely participated in the discussions. This had me wondering, "Would we be more willing to participate in a discussion if it involved people we know?" The quest for an answer led me to create tribeIn. Try it out and let me know what you think.
======
davidw
Needs some more appealing content on the front page.

~~~
maverick001
I'm working on displaying the most recent topic on the landing page. But by
design each user has a unique front page. Your feedback is much appreciated.

------
maverickpal
I love the discussion part ...

